# My petmouse died, I still have a wood mouse, should I get another petmouse?



## Anitaaa (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi! Last august, I rescued a baby wood mouse (Cookie) from my cat and decided to try and save her, she was blind at that time. I gave her milk for babycats every 2 hours and I didnt really think I could save her without her mom, but she did survive so I kept her since she got pretty tame. I read in differnt forums that she might get lonely so I called the pet store to buy another mouse that was a female. The mouse I got was not tame at all, and they fought alot in the beginning when I put them to the same cage, and then they got to be friends after about 2 days. 

My house mouse (Flecky) never got so tame and would only come close to me when I had food in my hand. She died this Sunday when my mom watched the house, because she put the heater on the max temperature in the room by mistake, so when I got home and went into the room I almost couldn`t breathe!!! Im so sad and upset that my mouse had to die that way, she was all swollen up the poor little thing  I never got to connect with her in a way I wanted to, and Im also very sad for that reason! Luckly my wood mouse survived, and now I dont know if I should get another one to keep her company? 

She probably wont live for that long, since I read they only live for maximum 2 years and 1 year has passed already! I`d be glad to have another one, just wish the new one could be more tame, can someone suggest me anything? Hope to get a answer soon! - Anita


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

To be honest I am not experienced with bonding pet shop mice to wild ones. However if you know the wild mouse is a girl and she obviously has been bonded before, so might be nice to get her companions. I would be tempted to get two babies (females) and so if she passes away you will not be in the situation of having a lonely girl.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This ^ and a reason why your last two fought when you bought the pet shop one is because you put her straight into the wild mouses cage without thoroughly cleaning it before hand so there were no territory smells.

Your best to get a small cage to house them in for a few days to bond then thoroughly clean out the main cage ready for them both to go in.


----------



## rodentcare (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I agree that two young female mice would be good.


----------



## Anitaaa (Oct 1, 2013)

Okey, thanks! There are a few things I read about buying pets from the pet shop, that they may have some genetic problems and they often are isolated from other pets, so no wonder my mouse was so scared...But I dont really know where else I can buy one, and I dont wnat her to be lonely.. Do have any suggestions on how to tame a mouse?


----------



## Anitaaa (Oct 1, 2013)

Okey, thanks! There are a few things I read about buying pets from the pet shop, that they may have some genetic problems and they often are isolated from other pets, so no wonder my mouse was so scared...But I dont really know where else I can buy one, and I dont wnat her to be lonely.. Do have any suggestions on how to tame a mouse?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Where abouts do you live? Your best to look for local breeders near you. Your right about the health problems from pet shops. But if you buy from a breeder they bred for health and temprement.
If you do get one its best to get two babies that way when your wild mouse passes on your not left in the situation your in now.


----------



## Anitaaa (Oct 1, 2013)

I live in Norway. I tried to find mousebreeders here but there`s nobody who does it, only rats  I called the pet shop which I bought the mouse from and asked her where they got the mouse from. hey actually got her from Sweden and she couldn`t tell me if the mouse had been by herself her whole life or how old she was when I got her and she was just really unplesant. She basically suggested me to get rats instead since they are smarter then mice.. this sucks, have noooo idea what to do...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Have you tried a mouse breeders forum? Many mouse breeders don't advertise their litters so it might be worth trying there.

And a mouse kept alone all her life can develop problems in terms of aggression and ability to be around other mice (even a few months alone can cause problems, I've got a omuse and the SSPCA have no idea how long she has been alone. She's terrified of other mice.) Most of that is probably due to not being handled at a young enough age though I would think.


----------

